# Stone chip repair



## joshc (Aug 7, 2009)

Can anyone recommend someone who does stone chip repair preferably a detailer who can detail the car aswell. Will have to be within south Wales though. 
Thanks
josh


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

how many do you need doing , where are you , just to give anyone an idea of what you require


----------



## joshc (Aug 7, 2009)

There is about 4 chips in 2 areas and a small scratch thati really want doing. I live in pencoed about 5 minutes from Bridgend. But I will travel up to an hour.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

get some pics up , im sure someone will be along to help you, you will need to build the paint up in the chips dont just blob it in as chances are it will just come straight out , do it over a week , should give a good base for them to be wet sanded back


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Josh

Welcome to Detailing World.

What car do you have and whats the colour? I presume the chips are just small (i.e. a mm or two wide?)

Matt


----------



## joshc (Aug 7, 2009)

Cant read your pm because i have less than 10 posts. 
I have a black 57 plate mini cooper s. The stone chips are small but are down to the primer. Got hit by some debris on the motorway.

I will start to layer up the coats of paint. Any tips?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Buddy,

Have a look at some of the guides here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=17&order=desc

I'm sure any of the professional detailers in South Wales would be able to flat and polish the chips once you've applied lots of thin layers of paint. If you don't feel confident with that, I'm also sure that they could do the whole process for you as part of a complete vehicle detail.

chip repair kits can also be bought from www.paints4u.com

Hope this helps,

Best regards,

James.


----------

